# Out with the old...truck for sale



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I am selling my '95 F-150 as I have acquired a newer (much newer) version.

Great older truck with extremely low miles, no leaks, no oil burning generally great condition. PM me or send me a text if interested (texts will come through sooner).

https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2414013

Just for grins, here's the new one...


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy cow, that engine is hardly even broken in! If we didn't already have a truck I would be all over this.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> Holy cow, that engine is hardly even broken in! If we didn't already have a truck I would be all over this.


That's what I was thinking, 91K miles for a 20 year old vehicle....he must have had it parked in the garage a lot


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had it since 2013 and have put a total of 12k on it so it averages about 5-6,000 a year is all.

I have a work vehicle so it is used to haul stuff from Lowe's and take loads to the dump is all.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I am selling my '95 F-150 as I have acquired a newer (much newer) version.
> 
> Great older truck with extremely low miles, no leaks, no oil burning generally great condition. PM me or send me a text if interested (texts will come through sooner).
> 
> ...


Looks great! I just bought the same truck minus the chrome package a month ago. I upgraded from an '02 F-150.


----------

